# Duck ID Question



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

While field hunting nw of devils lake on Saturday I shot a duck that I need help identifying.......it has the features of a drake mallard.....yellow bill, green head, orange feet, two curls.......however...it's chest is pure white with black specles from the under side of the bill to half way down the breast. The rest of the under side is all grey. The duck is 1/4 bigger than a regular mature mallard.

Of the 20 or so guys I hunt with, no one has ever seen anything like it. That is coming from guys who have hunted all over the us for decades.

Half mallard and half farm duck is my best guess.

Currently it is a freezer 100 miles away from my house and I don't have a picture to show.

Thoughts?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

without a picture im thinking no one can really help you. whoevers freezer it is in could send you a pic of it and you can upload it to the website. Im assuming they all live in 2014 and have a smart phone. 8)

im guessing a farm duck/mallard as well.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

sounds like a moscobe mallard mix we kill them in southwest louisiana from time to time.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Look up the LaMaster book Waterfowl Identification. You should be able to use the bill to identify the duck.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

You mean Muscovey??


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. I did a google search of a mallard/Muscovy hybrid. The below pic is almost an exact match with the exception of the duck I shot is more grey than brown. The head and neck are exact matches. I will try get a pic from my brother this weekend and will post it.


----------

